# My Cielo (Chris King) 29er Single Speed



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are some not so good pics of my Cielo. Pics were taken on a day with a lot of overcast and a bad cell phone camera.

Frame: Chris King Cielo
Fork: Fox 
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Race Face Turbine
Handlebar: Ritchey Carbon Superlogic
Brakes: Hope Race X2s with Ashima Rotors and Ti Hardware
Grips: Sram Lock on Foam
Cranks / Bottom Bracket: Sram XX1 Spiderless, Chris King
Pedals: Egg Beater 3s
Seat post/Collar: Ritchey Carbon Trail (5mm offset)
Saddle: Fizik Anteres Vs.
Wheel set: Chris King Hubs, Stans Crest Rims, DT Swiss Super Comp Spokes
Tires: Racing Ralphs 2.1

Its a very Heavy 20 pounds 9oz.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats and update your sig - I believe your frame has arrived


----------



## have2ride2day (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome. I'm seriously considering a Sportif Racer as my next road bike.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

ooooohhhhh, that's nice. What size is that frame?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a medium.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice.

SPP


----------



## robbieb80 (Feb 9, 2014)

Super nice bike.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The pictures don't do it justice.The frame is simply amazing to look at. It Just has understated good looks with clean simple lines, thin steel tubes welded by true artist/craftsmen.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Love it! 

Definitely deserves a spot in the "who has the baddest singlespeed thread"!


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Who's spiderless chainring?


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like an absolute black ring...


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, its a Absolute Black spiderless ring in red.

I'm going to snap some better pics of the bike whenever the weather gets better.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks great! After I stared at it a set I figured it out.. Does the absolute black ring tapered towards the chainstays? Or flat like an HBC ring


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

It is offset to have the same chainline a middle ring would have on a tripple ring crankset. 

When I ordered this frame I thought about a complete custom frame from other builders but the geo and size of this frame was what I was looking to have built. As it turns out there are plenty of nice U.S. built frames currently for sale for us normal sized people. 

Now who can I have make me this frame in stainless.... :thumbsup:


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

Any worries with having the rear brake hose on the underside of the downtube?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope, my On Ones have the brake in the same spot with no issues for years.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

What did your frame weigh? I think that is pretty light for a steel frame HT build. That is under 9.5kg?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The frame was 4 pounds 9oz with all slider hardware. I'm going to add the ti paragon bolts. They are lighter and have a deeper socket for the allen key.

The cranks, brakes, wheels, seatpost, handlebar and tires are all on the weight weenie side. Nothing else on the bike is heavy.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

This bike is Purty in person.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

dope looking ride


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I added a few more pics in better light to the first post.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Awesome bike, dude.


----------



## Lamey (Feb 14, 2014)

so nice.... ide be afraid to get it muddy.... but would quickly give in.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

VERY nice!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty! 


Sent from my hammock


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 23, 2003)

One of the nicest bikes I've ever seen


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Those sliders look fantastic. how do you like them?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*I made some minor changes...*

I have made some minor changes to the bike over the past few months. I have changed Pedals, Axle, Bolts, Grips, Lock Ring, Saddle, Chain, Rotors and some other minor things. The bike now comes in at 19 pounds 15 ounces and I still have a stem and ti rocker bolts on the way.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice and very light too, especially for a relatively "heavy" frame. Enjoy the ride, it is a beauty.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic bike, well done!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

serious said:


> Very nice and very light too, especially for a relatively "heavy" frame. Enjoy the ride, it is a beauty.


The frame is very light for steel and a middle weight frame in general. Its a little over 4 pounds.


----------



## bktide (Oct 28, 2013)

Such a ride, everyone loves it!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

beautiful bike! I'm torn between a Cielo stem and a Hunter cycles stem for my bike.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The Cielo stems weren't out when I ordered my frame. I'm going to place an order for one. They are made to order and are 60 days out.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

that will look beautiful!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

great build! :thumbsup:

after you get some miles in let's have an updated ride report. torsional flex, vertical compliance, climbing, etc.

oh, and keep us updated on the performance of the sliders too.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Click Click Boom said:


> The frame is very light for steel and a middle weight frame in general. Its a little over 4 pounds.


Absolutely agree. For steel it is super light. My choice of wording was not great.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah drooling over that bike. very nice. got a ball park on the cost of the build? some day I'll go full custom because it would be fun for sure.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I ride it?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Its set up a little tall for you, but sure if you want to.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll use my post and saddle.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here it is on the scale. I have Ti rocker bolts and a stem on the way. It should be down to 19 pounds 13 ounces or better. Ill settle for a steel bike with this build coming in under 20 pounds.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Click Click Boom said:


> The pictures don't do it justice.The frame is simply amazing to look at. It Just has understated good looks with clean simple lines, thin steel tubes welded by true artist/craftsmen.


So does CK himself actually weld all the Cielo frames or does he just put his name on them? Honest question. I have no idea how big/small the frame part of their operation is.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

They are made to order by him.


----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here it is on the scale. I have Ti rocker bolts and a stem on the way. It should be down to 19 pounds 13 ounces or better. Ill settle for a steel bike with this build coming in under 20 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 895394
> 
> ...


Holy Crap! Someone stole the cover off your seat! My steel SS is almost 27 lbs. Our bikes could be twins!


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

Click Click Boom said:


> View attachment 895394


19 lbs is really, really heavy. pm your address and i'll haul that boat anchor out of your garage for you.

beautiful bike. love those sliders. really curious to hear how the bike handles and how those sliders have been. slowly building a custom wish list.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Click Click Boom said:


> Pics were taken on a day with a lot of overcast.
> 
> View attachment 869918


We can see the blue sky, dude.


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, that is a BA ride my friend !! I would hate to put a scratch on it. Well done. A work of art for sure


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

*Updated Cielo! Rigid!*

Here Is how she sat a few weeks ago....









Then I went rigid, changed drop outs, rotors and added some Ti/aluminum bolts and she is down to 18.36 pounds give or take a 10th depending on the scale! Not bad for a steel bike running King Hubs and a "heavy" for carbon fork. There is a pound and half to be lost in changing to Race Face next SL cranks, lighter tires, carbon rims and a different fork. But its durable and rides amazing as is.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Time and Place*

Watch out for that slippery slope of weight weenie in a steel bike. Change out the frame and you lose a pound right there. Since the frame is the highlight, building with light plastic pieces for weight savings skates around the idea of a designer steel frame. I built up a plastic large boutique 20" SS full rigid at 16 lbs with slime tubes even. It was a fun learning process, but bike had no soul.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had my Ti Vassago in the 15s rigid.

The frame matters the least when it comes to weight!


----------

